# AA-12. World's deadliest shotgun!



## Crusader74 (Feb 4, 2008)

I got to get one of these!! lol

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4ebtj1jR7c"]YouTube - AA-12. World's deadliest shotgun![/ame]


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 4, 2008)

Irish_Army01 said:


> I got to get one of these!! lol


 

Fucken A! That is awesome!


----------



## Rabid Badger (Feb 4, 2008)

Lead delivery on target destroying everything in its path.....Those words never had such meaning 'til now!!!!! I want one!! ;);)


----------



## AWP (Feb 4, 2008)

Daddy like....


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh hell yeah...

Where's Bambi.... say hello to my little friend!!!!


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 4, 2008)

I just want to empty as many drums as I can until I can't hold it any more.  The grin on my face will be permanent.


----------



## AMRUSMCR (Feb 4, 2008)

I want that guy's job.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 4, 2008)

That lil grenade was the shit! I wonder how much it all weighs???


----------



## Firosche (Feb 6, 2008)

That little gernade reminded me that taser had come out with kinda the same thing.  It was a cartridge that was a taser all by its self that you could shoot farther with out the wire mess.

Video of X12 Taser system
X12 by Mossberg

Man would I love to have one of those for clearing a house.  30 rounds of furry.  Not sure if the house would still be standing after I was done, or rather would have one big open house with no rooms. :eek: ;)


----------



## x SF med (Feb 6, 2008)

BOOM! BOOM! BOOM!  Buh-bye, badguys, so sorry to have ruined your weekend...


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 6, 2008)

that guy has one of the coolest jobs lol


----------

